# Dragonforce  Like Or Dislike?



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

I just want to see what people think of them.

I personal am a huge fan

No one has done what I have.

You don't get a chance in a life time to talk to the band members
and get handed free stuff.

^BTW I Did!


----------



## hawty (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

if you don't like DF you need to die 

btw pyro, you can tell i like df because of who is in my avatar and in my sig 

when i say i'm a guitarist, the main things i play are by DF, and if it's not, it's too easy... sure their music isn't exactly the simplest of all... but it's deffinately rewarding when you can play Through the fire and the Flames all the way through and have people look upon you as a demi-god of guitar. (you can't be a god of guitar, Herman already earned that rank) 

but yeah, DF 4 life.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

I like them, just not all the time though, because their music can get really old really fast. They're good for when you just need some fast-paced music.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Herman lee is god.

Oh yeah I'm also having a chat session with them in 2 hours so request questions quick.


----------



## hawty (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

how is that possible?!


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

i keep winning chat sessions with band members and this is one of them


----------



## hawty (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

oh, questions... 

hehehehehe....

1. To herman and sam : do you care about people posting tabs about what they think your songs are and how they are supposed to be played? (i'm sure they don't due to the fact they have a tab link on their site...)
2. how long have you played (sam and herman) to get as good as you are and to get scales and arpegios down as fast as you have, also what kind of exersizes do you do? (please relay that information to me)
3. how long (on average) does it take you to make the songs that you do? and how do you figure out what note to play wether it be a 16th E to a 16th G or whatnot, how do you decide that? is it just what sounds good?

that is all for now


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

think of more and i'll tell u their answers


----------



## hawty (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

how old are you (herman) 


... omg questions are hard now that they are frikin pressured... 


what is your favorite guitar, guitar strings, and brand of amp?


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

cool
see if your friends have any questions


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

i do know that he likes his Ibanez S 6 String Prestige


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

and D'Addario strings


----------



## hawty (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

yeah i knew the guitar... amp?


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

i think it is a Rocktron Prophesy II


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

ok Dragonforce said they'll be on at 7:00


----------



## hawty (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

tell them to send me an e-mail, diablolover3@hotmail.com

i want proof 

and i also wanna say hey lol... i'm a guitarist too, just not as good as them


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

can't man but if you want proof go to their mainsite and look for xfire chat


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

it was a raffle they chose everyone already


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

15 minutes people


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

[18:58] <This room has been flagged "persistent" and may be accessed through your "Servers" tab>
[18:58] <Your current permission level for this room is "Peon (Mute)">
[18:58] <The room title is now "Central Command">
[18:58] <Today's Message: "DragonForce will answer questions here">
[18:58] <nicwerner (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ele1122(Space Grue) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <jamieamaral((BR).S.T.A..R.S Punisher) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <liltoaster91(Å¦ Ã˜ Î» Åž Å¦ Îž Ð¯) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mizki (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <lildot2(Mike) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <metalmarch (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mrshaaa([Mr5haa4Â©]) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mishellicious (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <sse1281(-=sse1281=-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <zero62788 (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <pervypirate(Allie) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <silverswordsman(SilverSwordsman) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <sk8rtlz (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <aceskyline(<RS>Skyline) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <kamoshi(Ailke) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <h1tm4n1989(ReVeRt) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <arbuckle(sauber) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <snajp3r(Omni/Snaj) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <azdaarf(Azdaarf) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <puchikitty(Puchi) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <carignanboy(ReWind) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <shjfox(JM) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <cricket502(Cricket) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <levethix(Levethix) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <hitman4444(22SAS Hitman) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <sensei89(sensei89) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <globalgamer(Mars) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <iisatan(Jareth Legend.) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <afp(TeH AFP) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <jakemitch92(Shirohana) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <chipo09(HALFMANHALFBUDDHAAA) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <crazybeansweggs (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <langhaar(Metal MÃ¶rtel) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ryno1(Chico) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <generaljackass(Microwaveable Quiche!) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <berserker65(Berserker65) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <hogan101(Hogan) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <thepapu(Papu) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <taffer(Taffer) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <airhawksscotty([-E-] Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑƒÑˆÐ°Ñ‚ÑŒ) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mystahv (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <cyphrkiller([GFC]JiGgY) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <frozenflame751([â‚£Ä¨ÅžÅ¦] â‚£Å—ÅÅºÄ™Ã±FÄ¼Ã¢mÃ©) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ihm(-= IHM =-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <lardman(Maj. Dick) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <freakboy44(Freak-Show) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <dallenad(Dymas) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <controlthechaos(controlthechaos) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <bbfmark(|HOV|Mark) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <fusion1992(The Coldest.) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ddrflip(J-45) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <climat3(=|BSF|= ClimateUK) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <alene(AALLEENN) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <zteelman(ZteelMan) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ufslayer(#UF#Slayer) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <txsnowman (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <kmanagent101(no.ob) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <woldsmanden (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <undyingdream([Å¦Ã¥Ä¢]á¹®á¸«Ñ×–cÑ”Ú©á¸©áº) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <tribals(#DH.Gamer) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <theenemy88(Gs~Enemy) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ftpdoug(|UTB| _Doug_) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <silverwolf112(|SL|SilverWolf) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <northwarrior22(rollout teh jon) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mikrostuff (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <batosi(Captian) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <deathbegone(Death Begone) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <hockaholic(Mr.Peau-Peau) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mascot105(Mascot) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <waynus(brutaL | R3def!ne') (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <skirata(DS_CPL_Get TU-1) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <thechronickronic(Yoshi) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <f4t4l3rr0r(f4t4l3Rr0r) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <syknis(profbleak) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <tylergube(-{Ú…Î»}-ÄÓ™ ïºŽâ€ Î» Ð±Î¹Ð±) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <loornadune([PNC] Hrofinj) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <newguy1001(=WFC=Goa.KILLRDGW/Liquid) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <atraz (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <tribute12(Tribute-=GODS=-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:58] <ftpdoug(|UTB| _Doug_) has left the room>
[18:59] <santad(Santad) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:59] <dragonromer(Dragon Romer) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:59] <mordakaida({ONC}Mordakaida) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:59] <wmeadd(CHaZ) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:59] <carloshadow(CarloshadoW) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[18:59] <xfevinco([xfire] Doug) (Moderator) has entered the room>
[19:00] <pitfirex(PitfireX) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:00] matteox: Hello! We are very pleased to welcome everyone to the DragonForce Live Chat!  Please welcome our special guests DFHerman, and DFSam who will now introduce themselves and start taking your questions!
[19:00] <1tough1(Ñ‚ÑˆÑ |-=AL!EN=-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:00] <elitheron([BF] aoi`-=it=-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:01] <garnia (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:01] [Xfire] mbg: Thank you to DragonForce for talking to us from the road!!
[19:01] <1tough1(Ñ‚ÑˆÑ |-=AL!EN=-) has left the room>
[19:01] dfherman: right ok
[19:01] dfherman: Sam is already desperate, someone please tell him there is no gamer chicks for him
[19:01] <crazyfrogazz(King Trout) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:02] <elitheron([BF] aoi`-=it=-) has left the room>
[19:02] <elitheron([BF] aoi`-=it=-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:02] <dfsam () is now a member of group Power User>
[19:02] <dfsam () is now a member of group Moderator>
[19:02] <gotmink({SnP}^GotMink?) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:02] dfsam: hello iaam a cunt
[19:02] dfherman: oh shit, we are supposeto introduce ourselves
[19:03] dfsam: ill introdu ce you.,. hi im herman and im a fag
[19:03] dfherman: im Herman, the 'not the worst' typing guy in the band
[19:03] dfherman: next me is some cunt call Sam
[19:03] dfherman: he just wanks in the band
[19:03] dfsam: with a huge cock that he keeps looking at
[19:04] <bobert234(bobert) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:04] dfherman: ok cunt, we better answer some questions
[19:04] <bobert234(bobert) has left the room>
[19:04] <kmanagent101(no.ob) has left the room>
[19:04] <commandoelite3({G-HTB}C0MMAND03LITE) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:04] <msgtadamus(GSG9_MsgtAdamus) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:04] <teamkiller667(Teamkiller667) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:04] dfsam: im confuesesd
[19:04] <commandoelite3({G-HTB}C0MMAND03LITE) has left the room>
[19:04] dfherman: everyone's leaving already haha
[19:05] <coen89(Coen) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:05] dfherman: Dermon: how long (on average) does it take you to make the songs that you do? and how do you figure out what note to play wether it be a 16th E to a 16th G or whatnot, how do you decide that? is it just what sounds good?

it takes as long as until the record label takes the album away from us forcing us to finish
[19:05] dfsam: cos they realoze you suck haha
[19:06] dfherman: Å¦Ã¥Ä¢]á¹®á¸«Ñ×–cÑ”Ú©á¸©áº: To Herman: How do you play so fast, i heard you played Guitar Hero, but they'res gotta be more to it, i mean c'mon your amazingly talented and fast
[19:06] <phungar has left the room>
[19:06] dfherman: i suck at Guitar hero.. the buttons are way to hard to press compare to the guitar
[19:06] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:06] dfsam: [Xfire] MasterRen: Shirohana: "Through the fire and the flames" is basically the breakthrough song that made Dragon Force well known by metal fans. Most bands hate their breakthrough songs due to high demand during live shows. Do you like/enjoy playing yours?
we like playing all of them, they all sound the same anyway haha
[19:07] <phungar has left the room>
[19:07] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:07] dfherman: man, we suck at online chat don't we?
[19:08] dfherman:  |HOV|Mark: When was the last time any of you had a hair cut?

Sam doesn't need a hair cut, he is dropping hair
[19:08] <phungar has left the room>
[19:08] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:08] <m1kej0nes(Welch UNIT!) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:08] <sable86({PK} sable86) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:09] dfsam: Xfire] MasterRen: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?
i use timotei cos im so hunky they are using me on their next ad campaign, heman just jeasous of me
[19:09] <ftpdoug(|UTB| _Doug_) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:09] dfherman:  Å¦ Ã˜ Î» Åž Å¦ Îž Ð¯: Any of u play PC games? If so which ones?

playing company of heroes at the moment, got Serious Sam 2 installed as well. I used to be a quaker.. mid week league matches and stuff.. but no time these days
[19:09] <puchikitty(Puchi) has left the room>
[19:09] <puchikitty(Puchi) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:10] <m1kej0nes(Welch UNIT!) has left the room>
[19:10] dfsam: Xfire] MasterRen: ReWind: Sam, on your guitar, there is a "I <3 Men" sticker. Is that just Herman teasing you?
nah i put it onthere cos im such a funny kind of guy ho ho ho 
[19:10] dfherman: did we put a parental thing on this chat cos of all the FUCK< CUNT, SHIT words?
[19:10] <phungar has left the room>
[19:10] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:10] <0fficermantimber(NIHIL) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:11] <mystahv () is now a member of group Normal>
[19:11] <mystahv () is now a member of group Peon (Mute)>
[19:11] dfsam: Xfire] MasterRen: ReWind: Out of all the cities you've toured in, which city has the best audience?
whichever one we fucked chicks in! so all of them haha
[19:11] <phungar has left the room>
[19:11] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:11] <frozencorpse([3456]Fr0z3n-316-[CSR]DN) has left the room>
[19:11] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?
[19:11] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?
[19:11] <phungar has left the room>
[19:11] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?

FUCK.. 
[19:11] dfsam: fire] MasterRen: Dragon Romer: What did you guys listen to growing up?
your mum
[19:11] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:12] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?

huh.. nothing special, but Sam like to use cum on his hair
[19:12] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) has left the room>
[19:12] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:12] <ufslayer(#UF#Slayer) has left the room>
[19:12] dfherman: Sam.. they gonna think we are a bunch of dicks.. really, only Sam is a dick
[19:12] dfsam: [Xfire] MasterRen: Mike: To DF- Who's stronger, Sam, or Herman?
herman cos he does karate , how original for an asian person
[19:12] <breadie([Xfire] Jubjub) (Moderator) has entered the room>
[19:13] dfherman: I don't do Karate
[19:13] dfherman: seriously, anyone can beat Sam up
[19:13] <pitfirex(PitfireX) has left the room>
[19:13] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) has left the room>
[19:13] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:14] <dfherman has left the room>
[19:14] <loornadune([PNC] Hrofinj) has left the room>
[19:14] <dfsam has left the room>
[19:14] [Xfire] mbg: well apparently we need to bring him back for an encore?
[19:14] <dfherman (Moderator) has entered the room>
[19:15] <dfsam (Moderator) has entered the room>
[19:15] dfherman: ELF|=G2Wolf=: Which one of you is the best at video games

Sam is only good with old games and slow games. He can#t handle first person cos of motion  sickness.. well thats his excuse for being crap
[19:15] <jamieamaral((BR).S.T.A..R.S Punisher) has left the room>
[19:15] <afzsom(geoff) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:16] dfsam: herman on ly play spiro the dragon and pokemon
[19:16] <b8thvirus(48th-Nova-Col.) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:16] dfherman: Dragon Romer: What did you guys listen to growing up?
[19:16] <langhaar(Metal MÃ¶rtel) has left the room>
[19:16] dfsam: i kick his ass at street fighter he is a chun li fag
[19:17] dfherman: Dragon Romer: What did you guys listen to growing up?

from rock to video games music. Pc Engine rules
[19:17] <phungar has left the room>
[19:17] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:17] <davydawg(deeeethwish FTW!) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:17] <phungar has left the room>
[19:17] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:17] dfherman: who said we are not DragonForce? 
[19:17] <sse1281(-=sse1281=-) has left the room>
[19:17] dfherman: Sam we are suppose to be boring and shit
[19:18] dfherman: or we don't play in a band
[19:18] dfsam: metalmarch: Have you ever seen the voice-over of you guy on youtube called 'Herman Li is Cool'? If yes, were you insulted?
it was cool, i  could understand the voice over better than his real voice ha
[19:18] dfherman: hahaha
[19:18] dfherman: those youtube voice overs are cool, they are funny. We don't care
[19:19] dfherman: Sam actually got busted by his girlfriend on youtube
[19:19] <dfsam has left the room>
[19:19] dfherman: No one actually believe this is us haha
[19:19] <afzsom(geoff) has left the room>
[19:19] <freakboy44(Freak-Show) has left the room>
[19:19] dfherman: GSG9_MsgtAdamus: Do you think you will ever make epic music videos to go with the songs? Like a battle atop a massive hill!
[19:20] <deegg([rev0]) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:20] dfherman: GSG9_MsgtAdamus: Do you think you will ever make epic music videos to go with the songs? Like a battle atop a massive hill!

we did sort of with Operation ground and pound. It's a bit like Merch Warrior setting actuallly..
[19:20] <ftpdoug(|UTB| _Doug_) has left the room>
[19:21] matteox: DF Sam is having some technical diffuculty and will be back shortly!
[19:22] <silverwolf112(|SL|SilverWolf) has left the room>
[19:22] <punch999(Punch999<SK>) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:22] <armensyths (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:22] <dextergriff(Vimes) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:22] <tatmaster(Tatlin :TFF (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:22] <chan007(Chan) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:23] <silverwolf112(|SL|SilverWolf) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:23] <xmsteel(-XuzI-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:23] dfherman: sorry Sam is a bit of a retard on the computer]
[19:24] <freakboy44(Freak-Show) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:24] <plasmadragon7789(PlasmaDragon) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:24] <dfsam (Moderator) has entered the room>
[19:25] dfsam: this is hard man
[19:25] dfherman: Microwaveable Quiche!: What thickness of strings and plectrums do you use? Do they differ when playing live and in the studio?

1.14 i think for pick, matt finishing. D'addario 9-42, 9-46
[19:25] dfsam: i only use my computer for wanking usaly
[19:25] dfsam: #UF#Slayer: On the alumb Inhuman Rampage you used alot of the same drumb beat why?
cos its alway been my favouite drum beat yay
[19:25] dfherman: live we started playing in E flat instead of E on the album, cos so many shows fucks up ZP's voice
[19:25] <phungar has left the room>
[19:25] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:25] dfherman: ok that was a serious answer so ppl might actually belive we are WE
[19:26] dfherman: e flat string, using 9-46
[19:26] <phungar has left the room>
[19:26] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:26] <silverwolf112(|SL|SilverWolf) has left the room>
[19:26] dfherman: Levethix: Herman, do you play Dance Dance Revolution? how good are you? - i love the game 
[19:27] dfherman: Levethix: Herman, do you play Dance Dance Revolution? how good are you? - i love the game 

yes, I can't dance! best music game for me is Gitaroo Man on the PS2
[19:27] dfsam: fire] Supercop007: atraz: Sam - you realise how perverted you are right ? ; )
iactualy usauly do it in the normal position with the lights off and my socks on
[19:27] <xmsteel(-XuzI-) has left the room>
[19:27] <xmsteel(-XuzI-) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:28] dfherman: nicwerner: You guys have a few critics out there.  Does that ever get you down, or do you just ignore them?  Has it ever affected your music at all?

No, I think it's good that some people really hate us. We find it funny how they have hate us sooo much. It means we are doing something which is making an impact.
[19:28] <0fficermantimber(NIHIL) has left the room>
[19:28] <armensyths has left the room>
[19:28] <phungar has left the room>
[19:28] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:28] dfsam: we coming to nz soon you donut., read the tour dates hah
[19:28] dfherman: Shirohana: Will you be playing any new material at the download festival this year? Or is it top-secret?

I don't even know how long we got to play yet... more than last year that's for sure haha
[19:29] <teamkiller667(Teamkiller667) has left the room>
[19:29] dfsam: fire] Supercop007: <RS>Skyline: To the whole gang really - What other bands do you like? fallout boy and MCR
[19:29] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: deeeethwish FTW!: Do you guys like banannas?
only zp cos he from the jungle ahah
[19:30] dfherman:  |HOV|Mark: what happened to the blow up Axe that was thrown on stage in norwich???

huh, didn't see one. We did have a blow up Dragon one. This stupid guitar tech with us at that time bust the thing.. he sucked
[19:30] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: sensei89: What made you think of the whole trampoline girls idea?
what do you think hahah 
[19:31] <cleverrayne(Rayne) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:31] dfherman: K- Dubs: both herman and Sam. Half my friends love you and half my friends hate you. How do you manage to stick out of the crowd?

I probably hate Sam as much as your friends, so I wouldn't blame them hehe. Actually, we get on with most people who have a sense of humour
[19:31] <outerspacecowboy(SpaceCowboyJ) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:31] dfsam: fire] Supercop007: metalmarch: on a scale from one to 10, how much do you guys feel sexual tension between eachother?
we bummed each otgher so many times its not really excitng anymore, 
[19:31] <thepapu(Papu) has left the room>
[19:31] dfherman: oi, are we gonna answer these questions properly or what?
[19:32] <liliy (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:32] <thepapu(Papu) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:32] <phungar has left the room>
[19:32] <thepapu(Papu) has left the room>
[19:33] <woldsmanden has left the room>
[19:33] <msgtadamus(GSG9_MsgtAdamus) has left the room>
[19:33] <woldsmanden (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:33] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: Katai Makoto:  On stage i saw you drink bottle after bottle after bottle of beer and shread your guitars like nothing i have ever seen, is that really beer in there, because if it is and you can play so amazingly still not only do i look up to you as rock GODS but as my drinking GURU'S!
of course it is! thats the most offedned ive ever been!! one of our tour manager tryed to put water in one once cos i was too wsted and i threw it at him 
[19:33] dfherman: J-45: What is your stance on musice Piracy?

we don't care about people downloading our albums... it's like trading tapes. But if u wanna buy our CD, do it  ;-)
[19:33] <thepapu(Papu) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:33] <phungar (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:34] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: ELF|=G2Wolf=: Why do you guys type so slow?
cos we are wanking each other off wtih th e other hand
[19:34] dfherman: Sam, I read some people are dissapointed about we are not this and that
[19:34] dfherman: I dunno why I am typing this.. cos u r sitting right next to me
[19:34] <phungar has left the room>
[19:34] <msgtadamus(GSG9_MsgtAdamus) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:35] dfherman: HeatDrive: What is your favorite anime?

Saint Seiya I am still watching... no favourite out there
[19:35] dfsam: re] Supercop007: <RS>Skyline: Again to the whole gang -  You say you like Fall Out Boy, why don't you have a gig with them?
we met them and they are actualy fans of us ahhaahh! 
[19:35] dfherman: I don't listneto Fall out boy
[19:35] dfsam: so better give them a very tiny bit of respect!
[19:35] dfherman: Sam is talking about himself
[19:36] dfsam: them?
[Xfire] Supercop007: ReWind: In the album prints, Fred isn't there. Does this mean the Inhuman Rampage album recorded without a bass?
we just thought he was too ugly 
[19:36] dfsam: nah there is bass on there of course
[19:36] dfherman:  ELF|=G2Wolf=: Why do you guys type so slow?

cos I am on a laptop which is on my lap!!! and it's running hot.. i think it's gonna burn my cock
[19:36] <xmsteel(-XuzI-) has left the room>
[19:36] <woldsmanden has left the room>
[19:36] <hogan101(Hogan) has left the room>
[19:36] <woldsmanden (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:37] dfherman: CarloshadoW: If / When you gonna come to mexico or U.S.A?

huh... we are in Mesa Arizona right now
[19:37] dfherman: Vimes: Is there a band you have a rivalry with?

no, but we know a few bands that really hates us and we have no idea why
[19:38] dfsam: carling is the best sort of beer for anyone who want  to know that.. who cares tho anywy!
[19:38] dfherman: one guy hates us online, I think cos Vadim banged his ex girlfriend
[19:39] dfsam: re] Supercop007: Cricket: What is your single favorite video game?  Any genre you like the most?
psychic 5  is my favourite, old arcade game from 89, you can play it on mame yay
[19:39] dfsam: coolest music ever
[19:39] dfherman: J-45: Herman, how long did it take to grow out your awesomely long hair? 

leave that question to the girls who want to chat me up
[19:40] dfsam: re] Supercop007: [Mr5haa4Â©]: do you play another instrument besides guitar?
my mum  and dad made me learn violin when i was 10 but everyone gave me shit cos it was such a gay instrument so i told them to bugger off
[19:40] dfherman:  controlthechaos: To both of you: How did you guys first meet?

maybe I wish we didn't ;-)
[19:40] dfsam: my mum and dad i mean... 
[19:40] dfsam: i hate my parents!
[19:40] dfsam: im a maggot!
[19:40] dfherman: meet when we played in a previous band together, everyone hates us than anyway
[19:40] dfherman: Sam, behave u twat
[19:41] dfsam: stop looking at me in that creepy way
[19:41] dfherman: fuck off u cunt! don't touch me man
[19:41] dfsam: ] Supercop007: SpaceCowboyJ: What would you guys think about having one of your songs in an upcoming Guitar Hero sequel?
we are actualy pretty crap at guitar hero hahah
[19:41] dfherman: Dave Ellefson, ex-megadeth bassist is coming to the show tonight
[19:41] dfherman: if anyone cares
[19:42] dfherman: Sam is gonna hit on him
[19:42] <xfevinco([xfire] Doug) has left the room>
[19:42] dfherman: Guitar Heroes did ask us about including a song on GH3 .. let's see what will happen
[19:42] dfherman: they better put us on as one of the last bosses
[19:42] <tooncy (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:43] <bodomblast(bodomblast) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:43] dfsam: Xfire] Jubjub: controlthechaos: To both of you again: When you were growning up, who were your musical influences?
i got force to learn clasical guitar by my dad and i actulay thought it sucked so i guess clasical composers that i didnt actualy like
[19:44] dfsam: beatles and rolloing stones are both shit! 
[19:44] dfherman: Dermon: how long have you played (sam and herman) to get as good as you are and to get scales and arpegios down as fast as you have, also what kind of exersizes do you do?

I played for about 13 -14 years, need to learn as much as possible and absorb what works for u
[19:45] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) has left the room>
[19:45] dfherman: I got a new Ibanez S with 24 frets prototype, if anyone cares 
[19:45] <mohosavich(K- Dubs) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:45] <txsnowman has left the room>
[19:45] dfherman: check it out on this tour.. it's the kinda red/orange one
[19:45] dfherman: anyway... 
[19:45] dfsam: i only stareted drinking an hour ago for anyone who asked that , sherman is starting to look better alreday tho
[19:45] <bobert234(bobert) (Peon (Mute)) has entered the room>
[19:46] <bobert234(bobert) has left the room>
[19:46] dfherman: sensei89: I am better than both of you at guitar combined. Can we have a facr off?

If u know you are better why do u need a face off? There are loads of players better than us out there, but not cooler haha
[19:47] dfsam: re] Jubjub: nicwerner: Are your songs about anything in particular, or are the lyrics just an excuse for ZP to show off his voice?
well you have to sing something right?! we mjust try to write stuff that fits the vocal melody lines cos they get writeen first and lyrics are done at the end 
[19:47] dfherman: Sam, u the unofficial chat room? apparently we losing fans cos we are not a bunch of nerds talking about only guitars and music theory
[19:47] dfherman: u see the unofficial chat room? hehe
[19:47] dfsam: no
[19:47] dfsam: what you on about?
[19:47] dfherman: nevermind
[19:47] dfsam: ive got sore eyes looking at this, 
[19:48] dfherman: PossesedNinja: When you first started did you ever see yourself surpassing metallica? and do you see your self as being better than them now?

no, I was learning how to play Metallica songs when I first started...
[19:48] dfherman: Cos u only look at Porno
[19:48] dfsam: yeah and that usualy only lasts for 1 minute
[19:48] dfsam: if im lucky
[19:48] dfherman: really? I didn't know u cure your errection problems
[19:48] <generaljackass(Microwaveable Quiche!) has left the room>


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

They are good but I have other tastes (IE death metal, folk metal, thrash metal) that overlap the amount of power metal I have.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

[19:28] dfsam: we coming to nz soon you donut., read the tour dates hah
[19:28] dfherman: Shirohana: Will you be playing any new material at the download festival this year? Or is it top-secret?

I don't even know how long we got to play yet... more than last year that's for sure haha


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

i won the raffle twice


----------



## DavidN (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Dragonforce confuse me immensely. I liked them when I first heard their first release on the Noise Records site (when that was still going), but I somehow don't find myself being that interested in them now. However, every time I do happen to watch one of their music videos on Youtube or anything, I find myself liking their music again. It's powerful, melodic, uplifting, just about anything I could ask for as far as power metal goes.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

cool like i said before i was chatting with them I'lll post up what they answered.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

*I am Dermon*

[19:00] matteox: Hello! We are very pleased to welcome everyone to the DragonForce Live Chat!  Please welcome our special guests DFHerman, and DFSam who will now introduce themselves and start taking your questions!

[19:01] [Xfire] mbg: Thank you to DragonForce for talking to us from the road!!

[19:01] dfherman: right ok

[19:01] dfherman: Sam is already desperate, someone please tell him there is no gamer chicks for him


[19:02] dfsam: hello iaam a cunt

[19:02] dfherman: oh shit, we are supposeto introduce ourselves

[19:03] dfsam: ill introdu ce you.,. hi im herman and im a fag

[19:03] dfherman: im Herman, the 'not the worst' typing guy in the band

[19:03] dfherman: next me is some cunt call Sam

[19:03] dfherman: he just wanks in the band

[19:03] dfsam: with a huge cock that he keeps looking at

[19:04] dfherman: ok cunt, we better answer some questions

[19:04] dfsam: im confuesesd

[19:04] dfherman: everyone's leaving already haha

[19:05] dfherman: Dermon: how long (on average) does it take you to make the songs that you do? and how do you figure out what note to play wether it be a 16th E to a 16th G or whatnot, how do you decide that? is it just what sounds good?
it takes as long as until the record label takes the album away from us forcing us to finish

[19:05] dfsam: cos they realoze you suck haha

[19:06] dfherman: Å¦Ã¥Ä¢]á¹®á¸«Ñ×–cÑ”Ú©á¸©áº: To Herman: How do you play so fast, i heard you played Guitar Hero, but they'res gotta be more to it, i mean c'mon your amazingly talented and fast

[19:06] dfherman: i suck at Guitar hero.. the buttons are way to hard to press compare to the guitar

[19:06] dfsam: [Xfire] MasterRen: Shirohana: "Through the fire and the flames" is basically the breakthrough song that made Dragon Force well known by metal fans. Most bands hate their breakthrough songs due to high demand during live shows. Do you like/enjoy playing yours?
we like playing all of them, they all sound the same anyway haha

[19:07] dfherman: man, we suck at online chat don't we?

[19:08] dfherman:  |HOV|Mark: When was the last time any of you had a hair cut?
Sam doesn't need a hair cut, he is dropping hair

[19:09] dfsam: Xfire] MasterRen: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?
i use timotei cos im so hunky they are using me on their next ad campaign, heman just jeasous of me

[19:09] dfherman:  Å¦ Ã˜ Î» Åž Å¦ Îž Ð¯: Any of u play PC games? If so which ones?
playing company of heroes at the moment, got Serious Sam 2 installed as well. I used to be a quaker.. mid week league matches and stuff.. but no time these days

[19:10] dfsam: Xfire] MasterRen: ReWind: Sam, on your guitar, there is a "I <3 Men" sticker. Is that just Herman teasing you?
nah i put it onthere cos im such a funny kind of guy ho ho ho 

[19:10] dfherman: did we put a parental thing on this chat cos of all the FUCK< CUNT, SHIT words?

[19:11] dfsam: Xfire] MasterRen: ReWind: Out of all the cities you've toured in, which city has the best audience?
whichever one we fucked chicks in! so all of them haha

[19:11] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?

[19:11] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?

[19:11] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?
FUCK.. 

[19:11] dfsam: fire] MasterRen: Dragon Romer: What did you guys listen to growing up?
your mum

[19:12] dfherman: Jareth Legend.: I was wondering what products do you guys use on your hair and how do you guys style it?
huh.. nothing special, but Sam like to use cum on his hair

[19:12] dfherman: Sam.. they gonna think we are a bunch of dicks.. really, only Sam is a dick

[19:12] dfsam: [Xfire] MasterRen: Mike: To DF- Who's stronger, Sam, or Herman?
herman cos he does karate , how original for an asian person

[19:13] dfherman: I don't do Karate

[19:13] dfherman: seriously, anyone can beat Sam up

[19:14] [Xfire] mbg: well apparently we need to bring him back for an encore?

[19:15] dfherman: ELF|=G2Wolf=: Which one of you is the best at video games

Sam is only good with old games and slow games. He can#t handle first person cos of motion  sickness.. well thats his excuse for being crap

[19:16] dfsam: herman on ly play spiro the dragon and pokemon

[19:16] dfherman: Dragon Romer: What did you guys listen to growing up?

[19:16] dfsam: i kick his ass at street fighter he is a chun li fag

[19:17] dfherman: Dragon Romer: What did you guys listen to growing up?

from rock to video games music. Pc Engine rules

[19:17] dfherman: who said we are not DragonForce? 

[19:17] dfherman: Sam we are suppose to be boring and shit

[19:18] dfherman: or we don't play in a band

[19:18] dfsam: metalmarch: Have you ever seen the voice-over of you guy on youtube called 'Herman Li is Cool'? If yes, were you insulted?
it was cool, i  could understand the voice over better than his real voice ha

[19:18] dfherman: hahaha

[19:18] dfherman: those youtube voice overs are cool, they are funny. We don't care

[19:19] dfherman: Sam actually got busted by his girlfriend on youtube

[19:19] dfherman: No one actually believe this is us haha

[19:19] dfherman: GSG9_MsgtAdamus: Do you think you will ever make epic music videos to go with the songs? Like a battle atop a massive hill!

[19:20] dfherman: GSG9_MsgtAdamus: Do you think you will ever make epic music videos to go with the songs? Like a battle atop a massive hill!
we did sort of with Operation ground and pound. It's a bit like Merch Warrior setting actuallly..

[19:21] matteox: DF Sam is having some technical diffuculty and will be back shortly!

[19:23] dfherman: sorry Sam is a bit of a retard on the computer]

[19:25] dfsam: this is hard man

[19:25] dfherman: Microwaveable Quiche!: What thickness of strings and plectrums do you use? Do they differ when playing live and in the studio?
1.14 i think for pick, matt finishing. D'addario 9-42, 9-46

[19:25] dfsam: i only use my computer for wanking usaly

[19:25] dfsam: #UF#Slayer: On the alumb Inhuman Rampage you used alot of the same drumb beat why?
cos its alway been my favouite drum beat yay

[19:25] dfherman: live we started playing in E flat instead of E on the album, cos so many shows fucks up ZP's voice

[19:25] dfherman: ok that was a serious answer so ppl might actually belive we are WE

[19:26] dfherman: e flat string, using 9-46

[19:26] dfherman: Levethix: Herman, do you play Dance Dance Revolution? how good are you? - i love the game 

[19:27] dfherman: Levethix: Herman, do you play Dance Dance Revolution? how good are you? - i love the game 
yes, I can't dance! best music game for me is Gitaroo Man on the PS2

[19:27] dfsam: fire] Supercop007: atraz: Sam - you realise how perverted you are right ? ; )
iactualy usauly do it in the normal position with the lights off and my socks on

[19:28] dfherman: nicwerner: You guys have a few critics out there.  Does that ever get you down, or do you just ignore them?  Has it ever affected your music at all?
No, I think it's good that some people really hate us. We find it funny how they have hate us sooo much. It means we are doing something which is making an impact.

[19:28] dfsam: we coming to nz soon you donut., read the tour dates hah

[19:28] dfherman: Shirohana: Will you be playing any new material at the download festival this year? Or is it top-secret?
I don't even know how long we got to play yet... more than last year that's for sure haha

[19:29] dfsam: fire] Supercop007: <RS>Skyline: To the whole gang really - What other bands do you like? fallout boy and MCR

[19:29] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: deeeethwish FTW!: Do you guys like banannas?
only zp cos he from the jungle ahah

[19:30] dfherman:  |HOV|Mark: what happened to the blow up Axe that was thrown on stage in norwich???
huh, didn't see one. We did have a blow up Dragon one. This stupid guitar tech with us at that time bust the thing.. he sucked

[19:30] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: sensei89: What made you think of the whole trampoline girls idea?
what do you think hahah 

[19:31] dfherman: K- Dubs: both herman and Sam. Half my friends love you and half my friends hate you. How do you manage to stick out of the crowd?
I probably hate Sam as much as your friends, so I wouldn't blame them hehe. Actually, we get on with most people who have a sense of humour

[19:31] dfsam: fire] Supercop007: metalmarch: on a scale from one to 10, how much do you guys feel sexual tension between eachother?
we bummed each otgher so many times its not really excitng anymore, 

[19:31] dfherman: oi, are we gonna answer these questions properly or what?

[19:33] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: Katai Makoto:  On stage i saw you drink bottle after bottle after bottle of beer and shread your guitars like nothing i have ever seen, is that really beer in there, because if it is and you can play so amazingly still not only do i look up to you as rock GODS but as my drinking GURU'S!
of course it is! thats the most offedned ive ever been!! one of our tour manager tryed to put water in one once cos i was too wsted and i threw it at him 

[19:33] dfherman: J-45: What is your stance on musice Piracy?
we don't care about people downloading our albums... it's like trading tapes. But if u wanna buy our CD, do it  ;-)

[19:34] dfsam: Xfire] Supercop007: ELF|=G2Wolf=: Why do you guys type so slow?
cos we are wanking each other off wtih th e other hand

[19:34] dfherman: Sam, I read some people are dissapointed about we are not this and that

[19:34] dfherman: I dunno why I am typing this.. cos u r sitting right next to me

[19:35] dfherman: HeatDrive: What is your favorite anime?
Saint Seiya I am still watching... no favourite out there

[19:35] dfsam: re] Supercop007: <RS>Skyline: Again to the whole gang -  You say you like Fall Out Boy, why don't you have a gig with them?
we met them and they are actualy fans of us ahhaahh! 

[19:35] dfherman: I don't listneto Fall out boy

[19:35] dfsam: so better give them a very tiny bit of respect!

[19:35] dfherman: Sam is talking about himself

[19:36] dfsam: them?

[Xfire] Supercop007: ReWind: In the album prints, Fred isn't there. Does this mean the Inhuman Rampage album recorded without a bass?
we just thought he was too ugly 

[19:36] dfsam: nah there is bass on there of course

[19:36] dfherman:  ELF|=G2Wolf=: Why do you guys type so slow?
cos I am on a laptop which is on my lap!!! and it's running hot.. i think it's gonna burn my cock

[19:37] dfherman: CarloshadoW: If / When you gonna come to mexico or U.S.A?
huh... we are in Mesa Arizona right now

[19:37] dfherman: Vimes: Is there a band you have a rivalry with?
no, but we know a few bands that really hates us and we have no idea why

[19:38] dfsam: carling is the best sort of beer for anyone who want  to know that.. who cares tho anywy!

[19:38] dfherman: one guy hates us online, I think cos Vadim banged his ex girlfriend

[19:39] dfsam: re] Supercop007: Cricket: What is your single favorite video game?  Any genre you like the most?
psychic 5  is my favourite, old arcade game from 89, you can play it on mame yay

[19:39] dfsam: coolest music ever

[19:39] dfherman: J-45: Herman, how long did it take to grow out your awesomely long hair? 
leave that question to the girls who want to chat me up

[19:40] dfsam: re] Supercop007: [Mr5haa4Â©]: do you play another instrument besides guitar?
my mum  and dad made me learn violin when i was 10 but everyone gave me shit cos it was such a gay instrument so i told them to bugger off

[19:40] dfherman:  controlthechaos: To both of you: How did you guys first meet?
maybe I wish we didn't ;-)

[19:40] dfsam: my mum and dad i mean... 

[19:40] dfsam: i hate my parents!

[19:40] dfsam: im a maggot!

[19:40] dfherman: meet when we played in a previous band together, everyone hates us than anyway

[19:40] dfherman: Sam, behave u twat

[19:41] dfsam: stop looking at me in that creepy way

[19:41] dfherman: fuck off u cunt! don't touch me man

[19:41] dfsam: ] Supercop007: SpaceCowboyJ: What would you guys think about having one of your songs in an upcoming Guitar Hero sequel?
we are actualy pretty crap at guitar hero hahah

[19:41] dfherman: Dave Ellefson, ex-megadeth bassist is coming to the show tonight

[19:41] dfherman: if anyone cares

[19:42] dfherman: Sam is gonna hit on him

[19:42] dfherman: Guitar Heroes did ask us about including a song on GH3 .. let's see what will happen

[19:42] dfherman: they better put us on as one of the last bosses

[19:43] dfsam: Xfire] Jubjub: controlthechaos: To both of you again: When you were growning up, who were your musical influences?
i got force to learn clasical guitar by my dad and i actulay thought it sucked so i guess clasical composers that i didnt actualy like

[19:44] dfsam: beatles and rolloing stones are both shit! 

[19:44] dfherman: Dermon: how long have you played (sam and herman) to get as good as you are and to get scales and arpegios down as fast as you have, also what kind of exersizes do you do?
I played for about 13 -14 years, need to learn as much as possible and absorb what works for u

[19:45] dfherman: I got a new Ibanez S with 24 frets prototype, if anyone cares 

[19:45] dfherman: check it out on this tour.. it's the kinda red/orange one

[19:45] dfherman: anyway... 

[19:45] dfsam: i only stareted drinking an hour ago for anyone who asked that , sherman is starting to look better alreday tho

[19:46] dfherman: sensei89: I am better than both of you at guitar combined. Can we have a facr off?
If u know you are better why do u need a face off? There are loads of players better than us out there, but not cooler haha

[19:47] dfsam: re] Jubjub: nicwerner: Are your songs about anything in particular, or are the lyrics just an excuse for ZP to show off his voice?
well you have to sing something right?! we mjust try to write stuff that fits the vocal melody lines cos they get writeen first and lyrics are done at the end 

[19:47] dfherman: Sam, u the unofficial chat room? apparently we losing fans cos we are not a bunch of nerds talking about only guitars and music theory

[19:47] dfherman: u see the unofficial chat room? hehe

[19:47] dfsam: no

[19:47] dfsam: what you on about?

[19:47] dfherman: nevermind

[19:47] dfsam: ive got sore eyes looking at this, 

[19:48] dfherman: PossesedNinja: When you first started did you ever see yourself surpassing metallica? and do you see your self as being better than them now?
no, I was learning how to play Metallica songs when I first started...

[19:48] dfherman: Cos u only look at Porno

[19:48] dfsam: yeah and that usualy only lasts for 1 minute

[19:48] dfsam: if im lucky

[19:48] dfherman: really? I didn't know u cure your errection problems

[19:49] dfherman: mystahv: how long u play guitar each day?
I started to play a lot when I get home again.. not have much time when on tour

[19:49] dfsam: fire] Jubjub: 22SAS Hitman: if you could meet any band, who would you meet?
MCR! yaya 

[19:50] dfsam: sorry

[19:50] dfherman: What is a typical day in the life of Dragonforce?
Sam just wanks all day. When I am off tour, wake up, drink something, go train Brazilian jui jitsu, get home, do some stuff, play guitar.. maybe go training again, and I dunno

[19:50] dfsam: [Xfire] Jubjub: ReWind: How do you guys prepare for a show, how do you manage to be so energetic for so long?
just get drunk , i cant even walk up some stairs without having a stroke usualy

[19:51] dfherman: Omni/Snaj: Do you have any details about the upcoming album?
we are workiong on it.. so far we have a few songs.. i hate to say it's gonna be better and better blabla. but it will be hehe#

[19:53] dfsam:  Jubjub: -= IHM =-: Where are the rest of the band? Did you pair pick the short straw? they are all on my space trying to score with your girlfrined

[19:53] dfherman: = IHM =-: Where are the rest of the band? Did you pair pick the short straw?
huh, Fred is playing Warcraft 3 haha up to date or what? Vadim is looking for chicks, ZP can't type for shit.. Dave watching TV..

[19:53] dfherman: oi Sam, what a cunt!

[19:54] dfherman: |HOV|Mark: How many guitars do you have between you?
30? I have 27, Sam has 3

[19:54] dfsam:  Jubjub: HeatDrive: Don't you guys get tired after playing those songs??
not really , we havent got any other ones to choose from anyway haha 

[19:55] dfherman: anyone that wanna train brazilian jui jitsu with me on this tour mail the official web site! cos I am bored most of the time during the day

[19:55] dfsam: zp get a hard on for the whole show cos he looking at 3000 dudes every night hahah

[19:55] dfherman: Omni/Snaj: Which next-gen console (X-box 360, Nintendo Wii, Playstation 3) do you prefer?
I don't have anyone one of htem

[19:56] dfherman: suppose to get a 360 tomorrow i think

[19:56] dfsam: he got a gameboy color for his birhtday from his mum and dad cos he mowed the lawns every day for a year

[19:56] dfsam: that was last week!

[19:56] dfherman: Sam is sooo funn

[19:56] dfherman: funny

[19:57] dfherman: controlthechaos: To both of you: What kind of guitar was your first guitar?
squirer strat, red colour, traded it in 1 years afterfor an Ibanez

[19:58] dfsam: bjub: controlthechaos: To both of you: What kind of guitar was your first guitar?
a classical one when i was ten, and then about ten years late i lived with a skinhead  who ended up hating me cos i fucked his girlfriend and afget he moved out he came round and smashed it on my head., thats acutalyu true.

[19:58] dfherman: she was ugly as fuck, even more than Sam

[19:59] dfsam: she was not as hot as your mum

[19:59] dfherman: no, that's why I am so hunky

[19:59] dfsam: fucky sucky!

[19:59] dfherman: ReWind: How big was the biggest crowd you got to play in front of? On the site there is a pic of a massive audience!
Download 2006

[20:00] dfherman: metalmarch: Herman, japanese people are awesome guitarists, as youtube displays, were you born with this skill in your veins?
I am chinese from Hong Kong  but yeah, there are many great guitarists from Japan

[20:00] matteox: Alright One or Two More Questions from Sam a

[20:00] matteox: nd Herman

[20:01] dfherman: btw, so everyone knows, VAdim spends all day looking at xb0x 360 games trailer and don't even have an xbox

[20:01] dfherman: he is weird

[20:01] dfsam: i think download line up is cool, you guys are just jeaous cos we get to hang out with gerald way !yayay 

[20:01] dfherman: almost over? I m kinda getting into this

[20:02] dfherman: ok, Sam wanna know, how many here are girls and are coming to this tour?

[20:02] dfsam: loads and they certainly didnt come to see your little noodle

[20:02] dfherman: 0 girls? come on..I thought loads of girls now play on line

[20:02] dfherman: so we can go pick them up there when we are off tour

[20:04] [Xfire] mbg: well i guess this time we really need to cheer them on for an encore !!!

[20:06] dfherman: right

[20:06] dfsam: Mike:  Sam, do you bathe daily?

[20:06] dfherman: crappy cellular lines

[20:06] dfsam: yeah i acgtualy do ! 

[20:06] dfherman: we are on the tour bus...

[20:06] dfsam: it talkes about half a hour to wash my huge cock.

[20:07] dfsam: its not as big as howards tho haha

[20:07] dfherman: =|BSF|= ClimateUK: In your first couple of years of playing, how much did you practice a day?

[20:07] dfherman: =|BSF|= ClimateUK: In your first couple of years of playing, how much did you practice a day?
3-5 hours a day average?

[20:08] dfherman:  |HOV|Mark: Whats your Fav Film?

[20:08] dfherman: Aliens

[20:09] dfherman: I think we are almost done here, should we talk shit to each other or just slag the other band members off?

[20:09] dfsam: ubjub: 22SAS Hitman: do u think MCR is better or worse after the song "Black Parade"?
hah i dunno i havnet really heard anhything excpedtr that cos im just a poser 

[20:09] dfherman: who knows when is Duke Nukem Forever coming out? LOL

[20:09] dfsam: ok yeah , er. everyone sucks except us

[20:10] dfsam: ] Jubjub: |HOV|Mark: Whats your Fav Film?

movies suck, i cnat be bothered to sit stiilll that long, that s acutaly true

[20:10] dfherman: ok. Sam let's reflect on this chat.. what do u think of what happened today?

[20:10] dfherman: on our first ever online official chat

[20:10] dfherman: come on...

[20:10] dfherman: try to not make people hate us more than they already do

[20:10] dfsam: i think i have become a proper coputer geek yay. ,im gonna go chat up your dad

[20:11] dfherman: u suck, u'll never be a computer geek, u have to learn linux and shit

[20:11] dfherman: u can't even operate xp

[20:11] dfsam: does any birds on this want to do it with us?

[20:11] dfherman: there are no chicks here! 

[20:11] dfsam: you better get your act togther or you miss out

[20:11] dfherman: Berserker65: THIS IS SO CHILDISH AND LAME, NOTHING IS GETTING DONE. I WANTED TO ASK ONE QUESTION "HERMAN & SAM , DO YOU MODIFY YOUR GUITARS IN ANY WAY?
OI! NO CAPS

[20:12] dfsam: no ! i just make them worse and worse every day

[20:12] dfherman: huh, my s470, s540 are not modified

[20:12] dfherman: the Ibanez S i am usiong on this tour is custom prototype for testing

[20:12] dfherman: man, I am getting shit 

[20:13] dfsam: ubjub: TeH AFP: What would you say that computer games need more of?
there are way too many that are too easy.,

[20:13] dfherman: ok.. let's be serious to finish this of

[20:13] dfherman: off

[20:13] dfherman: ok ?

[20:14] dfsam: that girl tath fainted in bristol prlaby did it cos she saw how ugly herman was in real life

[20:14] dfsam: ok we are gona bugger off now... 

[20:14] dfherman: ok, seriously now.. we had a good laugh

[20:14] matteox: That was a FANTASTIC ENCORE. 

[20:14] matteox: Ok, that concludes the chat with DragonForce! Thank You to our special guests DFHerman and DFSam and thanks
 everyone for participiating.  Now onto the prizes! If you are one of the winners PM me for instructions on how to claim your prize!

[20:14] dfherman: hope people think think we are a bunch of idiots..i had a laugh

[20:14] dfherman: Sam is an idiot however

[20:15] dfsam: thanks for actualy turing up , i thought i would just bve writing to my dad  ., 

[20:15] matteox: 15 winners of DragonForce Prize Packs! That include a signed copy of DragonForceâ€™s Newest Album, â€œInhuman Rampageâ€ and limited edition poster, and a DragonForce patch!

[20:15] dfherman: what else can we say?

[20:15] matteox: 1. Controlthechaos
[20:15] matteox: 2. Mystahv
[20:15] matteox: 3. nicwerner
[20:15] matteox: 4. Shirohana
[20:15] matteox: 5. Katai Makoto
[20:15] matteox: 6. J-45

[20:15] dfherman: Sam is gonna say something about girls.. I am sure

[20:15] matteox: 7. SpaceCowboyJ
[20:15] matteox: 8. Dermon
[20:16] matteox: 9. Heatdrive
[20:16] matteox: 10. Chan
[20:16] matteox: 11. PossesedNinja

[20:16] dfsam: any birds that want to get rogered (badly) write to herman@dragonforce.com hahahah 

[20:16] matteox: 12. ReWing
[20:16] matteox: 13. Mr. Peau-Peau
[20:16] dfherman: should we say something about Harold from Killswitch Engage's cock?

[20:16] matteox: err. 12. ReWind

[20:16] dfherman: Since u seen it Sam

[20:16] matteox: 14. |HOV| Mark

[20:16] dfherman: and you can prove from that, that we are who we are?

[20:16] dfsam: its the biggest thing i ever seeen , im not joking!

[20:16] matteox: 15. -=IHM=-

[20:16] dfsam: aprat from mine..

[20:17] dfherman: after ur viagra!

[20:17] matteox: Thank you EVERYONE For you participation!

[20:17] [Xfire] mbg: Thanks!!!

[20:17] matteox: Thank you DragonForce!

[20:17] dfherman: cya! on tour..

[20:18] [Xfire] mbg: BTW, Xfire will be at the San Francisco show on March 24! Come say hi!

[20:18] [Xfire] mbg: we will be the geeks in Xfire shirts


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 16, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

I like Dragonforce, but I'm not a huge fan. Let me elaborate:

The whole...mentality of DF is just awesome. It's just a fun project and it looks like the band members have fun doing it. Their solos freaking rock, as well as their attitude and videos.

For me, where they come up short is writing. I listen to their songs and find so many spots that they could have just slowed down and put in some better melody. Yes, their music is fast and energetic and awesome, but most of the time I just want _more_, more _feeling_ and _emotion_ and _inspiration_.

My mind wants to compare Herman Li to John Petrucci, but I know I can't. Li is a fun gamer who plays guitar really well, and Petrucci's a goddamn virtuoso. Once again, I just wish Herman and Sam would focus on getting some more melody and feeling in their songs while keeping the insane solos.


----------



## hawty (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

they have a song like that, it's called Revolution DeathSquad, look it up on youtube, it's rather soothing... til the solo 

and thatnks for that interview, i'm saving it now to wank off to later


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Revolution Deathsquad soothing?

I'd go with Dawn Over A New World over Revolution Deathsquad for soothing.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 18, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

From the title alone it does sound pretty unlikely


----------



## hawty (Mar 19, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

oops, i meant Starfire, my mistake


----------



## DavidN (Mar 19, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Ah, yes - that's a good one.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*



			
				hawty said:
			
		

> and thatnks for that interview, i'm saving it now to wank off to later


 your welcome Hawty is was a fun chat and if you ever get XFIRE Herman Lee's XFIRE is in my friends list now.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Dislike. I cannot get past their vocals. As I have said before, Geddy Lee does not belong in metals :|

Don't get me wrong, their music kicks ass. Just don't like the vocals at all.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

I think they're good, but they just don't stand up to the likes of Wintersun or Blind Guardian (even though those two are fairly different in themselves).


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

If I could turn off their voices, I'd like them.  Same goes for Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Like 'em, hands-down.  In fact, their music is the only Metal music I have.

There are three main reasons (and a host of lesser ones) that I like Dragonforce's music:

None of that screaming-into-the-microphone crap that makes your ears explode.  That stuff just bugs the hell outta me.
Straight-up awesome music.  I love the themes; I love the lack of wild, aimless thrashing; I love the overall style; and I certainly love at least 80 or 90% of the lyrics.
They've got "dragon" in their name, and in the lyrics of a few of their songs (and implied in several others), and that's just awesome.  I'm a sucker for anything involving dragons (especially when said dragons aren't inherently "bad").


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> I love the lack of wild, aimless thrashing



:roll:


----------



## Litre (Mar 20, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> They've got "dragon" in their name, and in the lyrics of a few of their songs (and implied in several others), and that's just awesome.  I'm a sucker for anything involving dragons (especially when said dragons aren't inherently "bad").



:roll:


----------



## DavidN (Mar 20, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

I think my issue with them might be that (judging by the chatlogs and other things I've seen) I just don't like them as people. It's little to do with the actual music, but I still think that that's important in being a fan of a band.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 21, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, they certainly thrash; but it's not wild, aimless thrashing.



			
				Litre said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm a dork.  Big whoop.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 25, 2007)

At first I was quite impressed. But then a few weeks later I then thought to myself "This is the same blare of randomly picked chords as the last one".

Gamma Ray, that's where it's at.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 25, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

'chords? what are chords?' - Herman Li, DragonForce


may not have actually happened


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

DragonForce = the awesomeness


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 27, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> 'chords? what are chords?' - Herman Li, DragonForce
> 
> 
> may not have actually happened



Probably true, though.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 27, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Thought they were great, then after that, bleh. Thier music is good for just cruising, you cant actually listen to it and enjoy it you can kind of feel it, put it on low volume and use it as a kind of "helpless soundtrack".


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2007)

Arsonos said:
			
		

> Thought they were great, then after that, bleh. Thier music is good for just cruising, you cant actually listen to it and enjoy it you can kind of feel it, put it on low volume and use it as a kind of "helpless soundtrack".



Speak for yourself, bucko; I crank the stuff up and quite frequently sing along with it.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Apr 30, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*



			
				WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> I like Dragonforce, but I'm not a huge fan. Let me elaborate:
> 
> The whole...mentality of DF is just awesome. It's just a fun project and it looks like the band members have fun doing it. Their solos freaking rock, as well as their attitude and videos.
> 
> ...



The funny thing about their music is they don't actually write it their producers do they just play really well and have fun on stage.

^YEAH I'm sorry to put you down I still am a huge fan no matter what!1


----------



## King_Raxxor (Apr 30, 2007)

They're alright, waaay over-hyped though.  Their old stuff, particulary their first CD was amazing, their second CD was good, but their latest CD, meh.  Couldn't care less.  Ironically thats the cd i happened to buy.  There were some good songs, but after 2 or 3 songs, it gets to sound exactly the same.  Get their first stuff.  

They're also getting annoying as hell, "ooh, look at me i'm the greatest guitar player in the world!!" and the whole popular bullshit.  Bands like these should never get all big and trendy, those guys sold out.  Also everyone tends to focus on just Dragonforce, yet ignoring the rest of the power metal bands that don't get any credit, i.e. Dragonland, Dragonhammer, Stratovarious, ect.

Those are the bands people should be checking out too, not just DF. My personal fav. power metal band of all time has to be Running Wild, those guys are amazing, yet hardly anyone knows about em.

P.S.
On the other hand, Herman Lee isn't as great as he sounds.  He is good, but when it comes to doing melodic solos, he sucks!  If you listen to the last song on Inhuman Rampage, the song is slow and melodic, yet Herman Lee's soloing doesn't seem to go with the song.  To be a good guitarist isn't necessarily based on fast guitar shredding, its being able to be a well-rounded guitarist and has the capablility to play all styles of music, not just one.  The best guitarists ever were Van Halen, Steve Vai, Jimi Hendrix, Yignwe Malmsteem, Michel Angelo Batio, and so on (my personal fav. being Van Halen, despite the whole glam thing).


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Arsonos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'n here with Rhainor on this one. You guys can say all the negative you like, I love the concept of their music and the way it sounds, I'm always blasting it rediculously loud. Its like all music: some people like some things, others dont, but dont downgrade what someone likes because you dont.


----------



## DavidN (May 1, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

To be fair, I'm very impressed that a band of their style has made such a comeback - with them and other bands like Sonata Arctica becoming more recognizable it's a great step forward for power/melodic metal in general (a genre that only a few years ago was swamped by three-chord nu-'metal' horrific noise). I could have named several bands in my collection that I would rather have seen rise to the forefront than Dragonforce, but I did like their first album a lot.

I really don't want to sound like I don't like something just because it's popular.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 1, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you call it downgrading?  The same right to opinion that lets you say you love their music and you always have it blasting entitles Arsonos to say that they think it's bleh worthy.  There is no downgrading, it's all in the eyes of the beholder.

There are some people in the world who enjoy playing Barbie Horse Adventures after all and think that Michael Bay is a good director.


----------



## sgolem (May 1, 2007)

To be honest, I think they're pretty terrible.

Of course, that's not the fairest assessment considering I've only really heard Sonic Firestorm, but there's a lot of times when I think they could've done something a little different while retaining their sound, but they would just go back to the same damn thing.  
I think of everything their drums bug me the most, since every song seems to be basically the same.

That said, I still fuckin love them.  My favorites songs are probably Fury of the Storm (original, I know) and Fields of Despair.  Dragon Force is just an incredibly fun band to listen to.  Just don't drive while doing so, or you will go 20 over the speed limit, minimum.



...and according to Wikipedia, Inhuman Rampage has "...sold over 100,000 000,000,000 albums worldwide as of January 2007.":shock:


----------



## DavidN (May 1, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Something tells me that may have been a subtle edit...


----------



## silverbackrider (May 3, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Dragonforce?

PFAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

It's like, Magic the Gathering, THE BAND!


----------



## absolutleybursar (May 3, 2007)

*RE: DragonforceÂ Â Like Or Dislike?*

Dragonforce are good though when I saw them live there was a group called Sabaton as the intro band and Ed Guy were also there.
Ed Guy are very good to see live, they interract with the croud though Dragonforce didn't seem as good.
Sabaton the little not so well known Swedish group are awesome. They have 2 albums and all their songs (minus 2) are historically accurate reccounts of wars over the past century and they really get the blood pumping.
The other two songs are about Metal music and reference most of the greats in the lyrics alone, for example in "Metal Machine" the first line is: I have a phobia, a fear of the Dark, Afraid to Shoot Strangers, the Animal Talks.

And for those who like Dragons in songs, then listen to "Dragon Lies Bleeding" by Hammerfall cause it's a great song.
Oh and there's Rhapsody (now called Rhapsody of Fire) who's songs are Metal Operas and they have Christopher Lee in some of their songs, Unholy Warcry and Emerald Sword are teh win!


----------



## Sukebepanda (May 3, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Gamma Ray, that's where it's at.



I TOTALLY agree with that. I dislike DragonForce, just because it's one of those bands that just about everyone is into right about now, and I've heard their songs and it's just not my thing. I like power metal and speed metal, but not the major epic (really cheesy) metal or the kind that brings in full-blown orchestras on their tunes either. 

Gamma Ray, Iron Maiden, Sex Machineguns, Galneryus, Jeremy..I could live off those bands =)


----------



## Itreyu (May 4, 2007)

silverbackrider said:
			
		

> Dragonforce?
> 
> PFAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
> 
> It's like, Magic the Gathering, THE BAND!



hahaha really

REALLY dislike dragonforce, SUPER high pitched vocals that sound more like whining? And people say Emo is nada but whining and crying.

They dont write their own music is funny as shit too lol, so in other words Herman isnt a guitar god, he just learns to play whatever their producers give them, learns it slow and gets faster at it.. simple. Steve Vai easily is the greatest guitar god ever.

Oh and he's backed up by a keyboard during his solos.. come on lol.

Its like the Avenged Sevenfold of power metal. I think the reason why people get so hyped up about them is because their music sounds like stuff out of a video game lol.

ZERO stage presence, when I saw them at the whiskey the crowd seemed afraid to pit around and crowd surf. People were wearing sandals too which was hilarious as shit.


----------



## OmegaGoji (Oct 30, 2007)

Personally, I like them. The guitars and the energy on their albums are awesome. 

Though, in the category of lyrical content, I prefer Rhapsody of Fire over them, but not by much


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 30, 2007)

Whoo, almost seven months...not quite a record for thread-necromancy, but close.

Still, this particular thread, I don't really mind being brought back from the dead.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 1, 2007)

there a pretty good band in my opinion. there song "Through Fire and Flames" was just simply a masterpiece, kickass guitar solo to


----------



## DavidN (Nov 1, 2007)

I think my signature's now pretty appropriate here - they're not a bad band, but do explore more into the power metal genre as well.

And Rhapsody! I was only introduced to them a couple of months ago. Again, I like them musically, but they have a talent for coming up with embarrassingly terrible music videos.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 1, 2007)

eh, Heavenly, Rhapsody, and Dragonforce, I still like Dragonforce better out of the three, they just sound better to me.


----------



## Emil (Nov 2, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think my signature's now pretty appropriate here - they're not a bad band, but do explore more into the power metal genre as well.
> 
> And Rhapsody! I was only introduced to them a couple of months ago. Again, I like them musically, but they have a talent for coming up with embarrassingly terrible music videos.



This video demands a segment of Beavis and Butthead! :lol: Yeah, I like some of Dragonforce's stuff, but not everything. I'm still a fan though.


----------



## kitetsu (Nov 2, 2007)

I personally would've liked DeeForce a lot more if the drummer knows more than just simultaneously banging his snares and bass drums faster than an MG42. Consistency is great, but there's so much of it in most of the songs it borders stagnancy.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm also a big fan ^-^ [have a T-Shirt!]
I really like their style in playing, for it's truly a mix of all that's good!


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 14, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> I personally would've liked DeeForce a lot more if the drummer knows more than just simultaneously banging his snares and bass drums faster than an MG42. Consistency is great, but there's so much of it in most of the songs it borders stagnancy.



I know exactly what you're getting at.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 15, 2007)

i like some of there stuff


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 15, 2007)

Dragonforce are awesome if you only have one albem after that all their music sound kinda the same. They're still frigging rightches though


----------



## Kloudmutt (Nov 15, 2007)

love those finger slasher cords


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 15, 2007)

Dark Transparent said:
			
		

> They're still frigging rightches though



The word you're looking for there is "righteous".


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 16, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> The word you're looking for there is "righteous".



Curse my typing at 12AM.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 16, 2007)

i liked them for about a month two years ago, then valley of the damned is the only song that stayed

i like how the drums are recorded, very full

othrwise the singer's voice doesn't appeal to me, and the 3 minute solos don't add to the songs i find, i usually just skip skip skip. wah wah wing wah wah wong


----------



## MoonliteSymphony (Nov 19, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> I personally would've liked DeeForce a lot more if the drummer knows more than just simultaneously banging his snares and bass drums faster than an MG42. Consistency is great, but there's so much of it in most of the songs it borders stagnancy.



How about if the music was something more varied than loads of major key wankery with "EPIC" lyrics?

They're good musicians and certainly not bad for a couple of listens but they don't seem special to me at all.  They seem to haev completely cornered a cheese music market.  Power to em, I just don't think it's very interesting.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2007)

MoonliteSymphony said:
			
		

> They're good musicians and certainly not bad for a couple of listens but they don't seem special to me at all.  *They seem to haev completely cornered a cheese music market.*  Power to em, I just don't think it's very interesting.



The cheese must flow!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't like them. As simple as that. I don't like any metal past 1999. Its all crap now a days. Everything is becoming it. >.<


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't really knew them that much.. but when i started playing stepmania and searched for some stepmania videos on youtube i saw this amazing dragonforce song which gave me the shivers... If i would see one of there albums in my local record shop i would probably buy it.

Songs which give me the shivers are good...


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> I didn't really knew them that much.. but when i started playing stepmania and searched for some stepmania videos on youtube i saw this amazing dragonforce song which gave me the shivers... If i would see one of there albums in my local record shop i would probably buy it.
> 
> Songs which give me the shivers are good...



Three of their songs (one from each album) are available for free from their website in MP3 format:

"Valley of the Damned" from "The Valley of the Damned"
"My Spirit Will Go On" from "Sonic Firestorm"
"Through the Fire and Flames" from "Inhuman Rampage"
link to download page


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> stoelbank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for that, already downloaded them and spawned them in my favorite playlist ^^


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 27, 2007)

dragonforce kicks ass


----------



## Kor Ryal (Dec 1, 2007)

Sure, I'll listen to one or two of their songs, but that's enough. If you listen to a mass or their songs, they all sound the same. Their guitar solos all sound the same, their bpm is always in the 200s, the bass is always generic, the lyrics are all typical power metal lyrics(horses, knights, dragons, swords, etc.), and I just can't feel their music.

All of the band members are crazy talented. They can sure as hell play music, but they can't write it.

Overall they just get irritating after awhile imo.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Dec 2, 2007)

to be honest, as much as I love them, I can see your opinion, Kor. But I do think they have fantastic potential to grow out and up as well.


----------

